# Bush Hog Removal



## MarkH_04 (10 mo ago)

Good afternoon - first time tractor owner here. I have a JD 3038E with Frontier RC2072 rotary cutter. I have a need to remove the rotary cutter from the tractor. I do not have a quick hitch on my tractor. Are there any resources or videos to show how to remove the rotary cutter? The instruction manual is not all that helpful and I've scoured You Tube to no avail. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Set the cutter down on a flat firm surface and pop the lynch pins on either side, Loosen the stay chains or remove the pins from them and with the 3 point hitch all the way down and no pressure on the arms, take your foot or a block of wood or a soft face hammer and pop the arms off the lift pins on the cutter. Remove the pto shaft from the pto (it should either have a retractable outer cover or a push pin on one side). Push the pin in or slide the outer cover back and withdraw the pto shaft from the pto stub. Reinstall the stay chains or pins, raise the 3 point to it's upper most position, stow the pto shaft end and cover the end joint with something to keep the water out (if you take it off outside), put the stub cover on the pto stub and be happy.

As an aside, I apply grease inside the stub cover the keep the stub lubricated and when I take any implement off, I grease all the zerk fittings on that implement as well as the pto drive shaft and check the gearbox for sufficient oil as well.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

MarkH_04 said:


> Good afternoon - first time tractor owner here. I have a JD 3038E with Frontier RC2072 rotary cutter. I have a need to remove the rotary cutter from the tractor. I do not have a quick hitch on my tractor. Are there any resources or videos to show how to remove the rotary cutter? The instruction manual is not all that helpful and I've scoured You Tube to no avail. Thanks in advance!


Sure, it's the basics, but I was like you several years back. 

Things I've done to improve attaching and removing 3PT (3-PoinT) implements. 

For the Frontier RC2072 as it's huge like my KK in my signature,

1. Do you have a 8-foot long 4x4 square beam anywhere? Have that on the ground so as lowering the mower the front of the underside can rest on it. The back has the wheel. This tip greatly helps remove all that tension of the 3PT arms, pins and the top-link. 

2. The lower 3PT arms have sway chains. IF the arms are really tight on the mower pins, carefully loosen the chains to allow them to swing. MAKE SURE the mower is on the 4x4 beam on the ground and no PTO movement whatsoever. 

3. Pull the linch pins. These are the circular rings with a pin in the middle. Just flip the ring to hinge their clasping force. Then pull the pin out of the hole. This goes for both lower arms. Now swing the arms off the mower.

4. The Top-Link has a middle grab handle or rod. Spin that until the one eyelet on the mower moves freely to pull that pin off. 

5. Finally, and carefully remove the PTO drive shaft. Easier said than done because there is more than one type of lock for these shaft to hold onto the tractor's PTO spline shaft. Some have a button, some have a ring collar you move forward while grabbing the shaft with the other hand moving back, and others you turn the ring to unclasp. Once you figure out what type you have, it's second nature. I fought with mine for 20mins before figuring it out. LOL 

See these.  And good luck. And take your time and don't get fingers pinched, nor cut, nor a head bump. It's possible.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Ooops I forgot about the top lik entirely. Sorry about that. I'm old (72) and getting somewhat feeble.


----------



## MarkH_04 (10 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> Sure, it's the basics, but I was like you several years back.
> 
> Things I've done to improve attaching and removing 3PT (3-PoinT) implements.
> 
> ...


Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

MarkH_04 said:


> Very helpful. Thank you!


Hope you can stick around on the forum here. There are many in this community with wisdom to share with you. You are not alone in your tractor fun. We all enjoy the seat time for the most part.


----------

